# FBH Membership



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone know how to become a member of the FBH or affiliated, as there seems to be lot of dead links and not much info.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

No one know anything?


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone know of any FBH or affiliate to join? A reptile forum and no one belongs to any?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

R1Dan said:


> Anyone know of any FBH or affiliate to join? A reptile forum and no one belongs to any?


Join the International Herpetological Society. excellent group and they produce a very good journal too. Also gives you subsidised entry to the shows.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

fantapants said:


> Join the International Herpetological Society. excellent group and they produce a very good journal too. Also gives you subsidised entry to the shows.


Cheers i'll have a look.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

fantapants said:


> Join the International Herpetological Society. excellent group and they produce a very good journal too. Also gives you subsidised entry to the shows.


Any idea what the turn around on a response on payment or email sent is?


----------

